# Gun Review: Ruger LCRx 22 LR — the ultimate kit gun? (VIDEO)



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Gun Review: Ruger LCRx 22 LR ? the ultimate kit gun? (VIDEO)


----------

